# Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete



## Anglerdemo (1. Oktober 2017)

Liebe Angler,

wir haben zur Zeit das Gefühl, dass unser erster großer Erfolg vielen gar nicht so richtig bewusst ist.

Wir haben mit unseren bisherigen Bemühungen und unserem gemeinsamen  Kampf gegen die neue Verordnung immerhin erreicht, dass wir alle auch  weiterhin in der Ostsee angeln dürfen und können. Ja, die neue  Verordnung wurde verabschiedet, die Einschränkungen für uns Angler gilt  jedoch „nur“ noch auf gut 20% der ursprünglichen Fläche und betrifft  einen kleinen Teilbereich im Fehmarnbelt sowie Teile der Kadetrinne. Das  ist ein großer Erfolg für uns alle. Es gibt also auf der Ostsee noch  viele Fangplätze für alle Arten vom Meeresangeln. Die  Hochseeangelschiffe finden für Euch ein Plätzchen mit guten Dorschen und  Plattfischen, vom Kleinboot erreicht Ihr schnell die Fangplätze an der  Ostseeküste, Brandungs- und Spinnfischer finden an vielen Stränden  weiterhin beste Bedingungen.

Mit unserer Klage gegen die neue Verordnung möchten wir erreichen, dass  wir Angler auch zukünftig noch unserem Hobby überall auf der Ostsee  nachgehen können und wir nicht ohne Widerstand Verbote und  Einschränkungen hinnehmen werden. Naturschutz ja, aber keine  Einschränkungen ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis.

Also, kommt weiterhin an die Küsten von Schleswig- Holstein und  Mecklenburg- Vorpommern und genießt die endlose Weite der Ostsee und  schöne Stunden auf und am Wasser.
Ob auf Fehmarn, in der Neustädter Bucht oder auch in der Mecklenburger Bucht- Ihr seid zu jeder Jahreszeit herzlich willkommen!

Im Anhang findet Ihr die aktuelle Darstellung der Angelverbotszone im  Fehmarnbelt. Ihr seht also, dass es noch viele schöne Angelplätze für  Euch gibt. Bis bald an der Ostseeküste!


----------



## thomas19 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

So wie es jetzt erreicht wurde ist es gut! Einige wenige Schutzgebiete sind sogar besser, als gar keine. Ich hoffe mal, daß dort auch die kommerziellen Fischer nicht fischen dürfen.
Ein paar Rückzugsgebiete sind für die Fische bestimmt überlebenswichtig. Denn anhaltene Schleppnetzfischerei(meist nachts!) und auch Stellnetzfischerei (mit kilometerlangen Netzen) macht die Bestände auf Dauer kaputt! Das würde für uns bedeuten, daß wir uns mittelfristig ein neues Hobby suchen müßten. Vielleicht große Hafenrundfahrt mit Kaffee und Kuchen  , so wie die anderen "Touris". Geld kann ich leider erst nächstes Jahr spenden, ich habe mich bei der Anzahlung meines Neuwagens etwas übernommen. Übrigens steigen jetzt in Wismar auch die Fischpreise!
Ein Fischbrötchen mit Hering jetzt 2,50€ bei Schadwinkel und gegenüber 2,30€. 1 Kilo Dorschfilet hab ich für 15,90€ gesehen, war sonst so ca. 8,00€.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Es darf weiter die Berufsfischerei rein
Es darf weiter nach Öl und Gas gebohrt werden
Es dürfen weiter Erdkabel verlegt werden
Es darf weiter Berufs- und Militärschifffahrt durch
Es darf genau da ein Absenktunnel durch den Belt nach Dänemark gemacht werden

Nur Angeln darf man nicht, weils so schlecht für Naturschutz ist..

Und es gibt Leute, die sich Angler nennen und das noch gut finden.....

#d#d#d


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Ganzjährig geschlossene Gebiete haben für die Biodiversität innerhalb der  Schutzgebiete eindeutige Vorteile. Als Fischereimanagement-Instrumente sind sie  jedoch nicht nützlich, wenn sie nicht sehr groß sind und der fischereiliche  Aufwand proportional zur geschlossenen Fläche reduziert wird.

Dorsche sind  außerhalb der Laichzeit außerdem sehr mobil, wandern also durch Schutzgebiete schnell durch. *Insgesamt erscheint die westliche Ostsee  einfach zu klein, um hier Nullnutzungszonen mit dem Ziel der Forderung  des Fischereimanagements einzurichten.* Andere Managementansätze sind  hier sinnvoller. Das betrifft nicht nur Angler, sondern die Fischerei insgesamt!


----------



## thomas19 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es darf weiter die Berufsfischerei rein ...
> 
> Ja dann sind solche "Schutzgebiete" völlig unsinnig. Ich hab es schon fast geahnt, aber gehofft, daß Politiker doch nicht so blöd sind. In erster Linie kümmern Die sich wohl um ihr eigenes Wohlbefinden.
> Angeln verbieten und Schleppnetzfischerei weiterhin erlauben #q#q#q !!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Zum Thema Angeln/Naturschutz/Touristen kann ich euch aus DK folgendes wieder berichten um zu sehen wie das zu funktionieren hat.
Zb. Ist das Schleppnetzfischen in einigen Bereichen, hauptsächlich Steinriffs, mit den Schleppnetzen für steinigen Untergrund mit sofortigen Wirkung verboten seit Juli.
Rund um Als gibt es das Projekt Als Stenrev. Kurz erklärt, es wurden etliche Steine aus Norwegen gekauft die dort zb bei Tunnelbau in den Bergen "über" sind, insgesamt 16.000 Kubikmeter Klippensteine. Diese Steine werden jetzt auf bestimmten Stellen rund um Als verschüttet. Zb. Bredgrund, PoelsRev. Ziel ist das sich dort langfristig neue Aufwachsmöglichkeiten für Fische, Kleintiere jeder Art, Pflanzen ergeben sollen. Ein weiterer Effekt der Steinriffs soll dann die Reduzierung von Sauerstoffmangel sein. UND dann sagt man, es entstehen dadurch wieder interessante Gebiete für Touristen, also für uns/euch Angler und Taucher.
Seht hier www.alsstenrev.dk 

Also was verstehen eure Politiker da eigentlich nicht. Ich könnte ko..... wenn ich das lese alles....

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also was verstehen eure Politiker da eigentlich nicht. *Ich könnte ko..... wenn ich das lese alles....*
> 
> Lg


frag mich...............


----------



## thomas19 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

NSG Schutzgebiete sind quasi Seegebiete, die für die kommerzielle Fischerei reserviert sind. Keine störenden Angelschiffe und Kleinboote! Jetzt kann auch am Tage ungehindert gefischt werden!
Man muß sich das so vorstellen. Man kommt in ein Restaurant, will an einen Tisch und sieht dann das Schild reserviert!|kopfkrat
thomas19


----------



## hans albers (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

was ist denn der sinn solcher schutzgebiete, wenn  die fischerei dort weiterhin rein darf....???

gibts da irgendwo nen link zu, wo das genau definiert ist.??

das ist ja sonst totaler schwachsinn.


das projekt aus dänemark klingt interessant...
kann ich mir bei uns auch gut vorstellen.
(hat greepeace nicht mal vor jahren vor sylt terapoden versenkt?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Den Link zu den Schutzgebietsverordnungen haben wir zigmal verlinkt und drauf hingewiesen, dass das eben so nur Angler betrifft und alle anderen dürfen - natürlich ist das Schwachsinn (bloss schützergehirngewaschene sehen das anders, die schon ein feuchtes Höschen kriegen, wenn sie nur Schutz hören (ausser Anglerschutz natürlich)):
 Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Die BF Fischerei darf bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in fast allen NSG's FFH etc.betrieben werden das gilt fürs Binnenland wie für See.Da gibt es etliche Gesetze und Regeln zu,BL abhängig sowie Gewässerabhängig.

Berufsfischerei sichert die weitere Versorgung der Bevölkerung,während Angeln nur ein Hobby ist und nicht zwingend Notwendig um Nahrungsmittel zu gewinnen die es überall zu kaufen gibt...... 

|wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Wenn der letzte Baum gefällt, das letzte Stück Wild geschossen und der letzte Fisch gefangen wurde, dann wird man merken, daß man Geld nicht essen kann!

Ich meine jetzt aber nicht die paar Fische, die wir angeln. Das macht ungefähr 1,5% der Fangmenge aus, die in den Weltmeeren gefangen werden.


----------



## UMueller (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*

Natürlich werd ich weiter an die Küste kommen um dort zu angeln. Das schlimme ist aber das hier per Verordnung ein Angelverbot erlassen wurde. Ich betone Angelverbot. Nur Angler wurden ausgeschlossen. Alles andere bleibt erlaubt wie Meeresforschung (übrigens auch ein Eingriff ins Ökosystem), Berufsfischerei, Förderung von möglichen Bodenschätzen und Belt-Tunnel etc. Also wo geht es hier überhaupt um den Schutz bzw. Lebensraumerhalt der Meeresfauna. Offenbar reicht eine Handvoll Angelfeindlich gesinnter Personen (in diesem Fall sogar nur einer) an den Schalthebeln der Macht aus sowas mal eben per Verordnung zu erlassen. Wurd ihnen vom DAFV quasi noch angeboten.#q  Bei einer so schwachen Lobby der Angler war es doch absehbar. Nun hatte sich aber unerwarteter Widerstand seitens der Angler und Kutterbetreiber gebildet die das Angelverbot bis zur Bundestagswahl verhinderte, so das der Nabu schon von starker Anglerlobby schrieb|bigeyes. Vielleicht hatten die das nicht erwartet. Jetzt will der Nabu das diese Gebiete Nullnutzungszonen werden. Lieber Nabu. Hätte Ministerin Hendricks nicht gleich eine Nullnutzungszone verordnen können. Das wäre dann wenigstens glaubwürdig und entspräche annähernd dem Schutzgedanken. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es nur Anglerfeindlich und die reaktionäre Tat der Ministerin zeigt dies ganz deutlich. Hier gehts garnicht mehr um Arten und Biotopschuz sondern nur darum angelfeindliche Ideologie durchzubringen.


----------



## harbec (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf und an der Ostsee trotz neuer NSG Schutzgebiete*



UMueller schrieb:


> ... entspräche annähernd dem Schutzgedanken. S*o wie es jetzt ist, ist es nur Anglerfeindlich und die reaktionäre Tat der Ministerin zeigt dies ganz deutlich. Hier gehts garnicht mehr um Arten und Biotopschuz sondern nur darum angelfeindliche Ideologie durchzubringen.*



... gut formuliert, danke!


----------

